
Google Is Quietly Rebuilding Itself Offline - kawera
https://www.fastcodesign.com/3067713/google-is-quietly-rebuilding-itself-offline
======
cylinder
"Quietly" is the new clickbait headline trend word of the moment. Would be
great if we banned it here. Don't believe me, search HN or reddit for
"quietly."

------
dx034
Not sure if the author has been to many of the developing countries he's
talking about. While network coverage in the US becomes very unreliable (and
often 2G or slow 3G) if you leave cities&interstates, the network in many
Asian countries seems to be rather more reliable. Perhaps it's because there
has never been a 2G network, they started with 3G/4G.

So far, Google Maps offline has helped me most on trips through the US.

